

Show HN: Treasuring my family memories - pioul
http://pioul.fr/treasuring-my-family-memories/

======
redspark
I like your idea.

My thoughts.

Since I keep in contact with most of my family via facebook, have you thought
about making this work as an app? I know facebook has photo sharing already,
but it is pretty unorganized and you can't have shared albums without creating
a group (let's face it, most families aren't going to do that). Also I think
having the functionality to embed the slideshow in a facebook post would be
nice as well.

